# Firefox schließt sich von selber



## Alex Duschek (9. Juli 2006)

Auf der Seite http://www.worldcybergames.com schließt sich mein Firefox (1.5.0.4) spätestens beim 4. Link,den ich auf der Seite anklicke. Im IE7 geht die Seite wunderbar...woran kann das liegen?  
Erweiterungen von Firefox: 
- Viamatic Foxpose 
- Flashgot 
- CustomizeGoogle 
- NoScript 
- Adblock
- IEView
- ShowIP 
- FireFTP 
- TabMixPlus 
Vielleicht liegts an einer von denen...jmd ne Idee?


----------

